# Another Ceramic Spray....



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Chemical guys have brought out a ceramic spray.






Advertised for up to 12 months protection....and they call it a proper ceramic.

Will be interesting to see testing done on this


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Just confirmed with the Chemical guys, it contains between 25 - 55% SIO2, which is a big range. So this is similar to (potentially) to something like Cancoat or TAC moonlight.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

edited the post with the FAQ for the product:



> HYDROCHARGE FAQ
> What Is A Ceramic Coating For Cars?
> 
> The easiest way to understand ceramics coatings is to think of them as a second layer, or a sacrificial layer of protection over your car's paint or clear coat. Ceramic coatings utilize nanotechnology, which is essentially tiny particles that form a very fine, thin layer completely invisible to the eye on top of your car. The formulation of HydroCharge Ceramic is so refined that once applied to a surface, it works fast at sealing all the tiny pores, making the surface water-repellent. HydroCharge adds superior resistance to UV, scratches, chemicals, and heat.
> ...


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

greymda said:


> some good info, too:


that was his reply to my question


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

minotaur uk said:


> Just confirmed with the Chemical guys, it contains between 25 - 55% SIO2, which is a big range. So this is similar to (potentially) to something like Cancoat or TAC moonlight.


What does it mean 25-55%, can you choose different "strengths" or can "strength" vary in the same product25-55%?
If so, how can it be such a big difference, are they drunk when they mix the stuff?


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

It seems bizarre that the amount of SiO2 can vary so much.

I am now getting curious about top ups on ceramic coatings and this being advertised that it can be used on top of a ceramic coating.

This product as described bonds with bare paint. Another similar product is water based so what happens when you spray it on to a hydrophobic surface? Does it bead up? How does it stick?

On its own I am liking the look of these spray on ceramics.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

they are not giving out specific % of SiO2, not that it varies


----------



## minotaur uk (Dec 13, 2018)

Andy from Sandy said:


> It seems bizarre that the amount of SiO2 can vary so much.
> 
> I am now getting curious about top ups on ceramic coatings and this being advertised that it can be used on top of a ceramic coating.
> 
> ...


It would need to be applied to a dry surface like other ceramic coatings. As always prep is the key.

I'm glad the industry is coming out with products like these. An easy on/easy off ceramic coating which has a 2-3 hour cure time. Great news for us guys as we have a lot to choose from


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

> they are not giving out specific % of SiO2, not that it varies


See Post #2 25% to 55% SiO2



> It would need to be applied to a dry surface like other ceramic coatings. As always prep is the key.


In the CG FAQ

What If My Car Already Has A Ceramic Coating?

HydroCharge will revitalize your existing ceramic coating, increasing the shine, water beading, and protective properties. It will help your existing coating last longer, look its best, and protect the strongest. Due to its spray application, HydroCharge is an excellent way to maintain your existing ceramic coating, helping extending the periods between application.

How does a water based product stick to a hydrophobic surface? Not of any concern to me as I don't have a ceramic coating on my car.

Adam's Polishes want around twice the price than CG. This looks to be a good product.


----------



## greymda (Feb 16, 2014)

Andy from Sandy said:


> See Post #2 25% to 55% SiO2


this is the entire CG answer:


> The quantity of SiO2 does not determine the quality of the product and it's just one of the ingredients that make HydroCharge protect and shine like nothing else. *To avoid copycats in the industry, we do not disclose the exact amount of SiO2. All we can tell you it's between 25-55%* and that it's the perfect amount for optimal shine and protection!


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Deje said:


> What does it mean 25-55%, can you choose different "strengths" or can "strength" vary in the same product25-55%?
> 
> If so, how can it be such a big difference, are they drunk when they mix the stuff?


It means the product has at least 25% Si02 of whatever they state (active ingredients, per gram etc). Essentially it's to help prevent competitors working our their ingredient content.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

Okay I missed that bit, thank you.

The cynic in me opts for the lower amount!


----------



## Deje (Aug 12, 2016)

Honestly, they can write any % they want, who tests it, would not surprise me if it is the tac system that is the manufacturer.


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

I need to see some tests... I am interested in this for my wheels to top up after a couple washes.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Interesting product, it’s $40 in the states. Probably very similar to the Adams product that’s just come out. I’ll stick with moonlight for the time being 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## donnyboy (Oct 27, 2005)

Can this be used on trim? Looking to replace Reload with something as easy to use.


----------



## Coupe25 (Feb 11, 2017)

Whats the benefit of this over something like Fusso?


----------



## BarryAllen (Feb 3, 2017)

Deje said:


> What does it mean 25-55%, can you choose different "strengths" or can "strength" vary in the same product25-55%?
> If so, how can it be such a big difference, are they drunk when they mix the stuff?


PMSL. The best post ever. :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------

